# Moving to Germany



## MaisieB (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello from the rainy UK!

I have been sent here from the main forum by Xabichica, she said you might be able to help me out.

I have 5 years customer service experience and can speak German to A Level standard.

I am looking for a customer service job overseas and thought Germany would be good as I speak the language. I have only ever visited Berlin. Where else would you recommend that have customer service jobs available?

Thanks guys


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Maisie, 

I would think that any big city would be a good destination. Berlin would probably your best shot though, as Hamburg and Munich are a lot more expensive in terms of cost of living!
just my two cents...

Cheers, 
Hessi


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with Hessi and also say Berlin, but I think for customer service jobs available to non native speakers you can't always choose the location. 

I hope you find something. Let us all know how you get on!


----------

